# Ears



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot is still very, very sleepy - but the news from the vet was good, in that her ear drum looks intact so she can have topical ear drops. However very opinionated vet nurse was very adamant that all poodle crosses are prone to ear infections because they have hairy narrow ear canals. She said in her opinion Dot should not be allowed to swim or play in water because water in the ears increases risk of ear infections.
Dot had ear mites when I brought her home - but once that cleared up she has had no other problems. Kiki has never had an ear infection.
So please tell me about your 'poo's ears and how you care for them and what you think about depriving your dog of the fun of playing in water.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I think that would be very hard for Dot, with your lovely beach!

Gandhi has never had a problem with his ears

Our vet said don't poke any cotton buds in or pluck them or anything, just leave them alone. We have and they've been fine so far


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie had a yeast infection when I brought her home. Cleared up very fast once treated and they have been fine since. I check that they are clean and don't smell every day. So far there is very little hair in them.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Grove said:


> I think that would be very hard for Dot, with your lovely beach!
> 
> Gandhi has never had a problem with his ears
> 
> Our vet said don't poke any cotton buds in or pluck them or anything, just leave them alone. We have and they've been fine so far


Your vet sounds very sensible  in my mind I am sure that this problem she has with the one ear is because of the wretched grass seed that was lodged in her ear drum...


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy had mites when she came home as well, some drops cleared it up in days. Nothing since then, although she does slide along the rug like a mad thing with them when she's 'in one' which made me wonder if they itch.....or whether she just enjoys the drama of it. 
They do seem to get dirty inside and my occasional rub with a damp cotton wool pad just isn't cutting the mustard so I bought some cleaner last time I went to the vet just to bump the visa bill up a little. Haven't used it yet though. Swimming isn't a regular thing with us but she's been fine when we've been to the beach (well her ears have but her tummy hasn't ). Spaniels can be prone to ear things too can't they....canker etc....but hang on, isn't a poodle a water dog???


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My two have had mites once but it cleared up pretty quick, not sure where they got them but both got it at the same time  I felt like a terrible mummy! 

I think being in water can increase the risk of ear infections in dogs who are already prone and both cockers and poodles are. I don't think I would stop Dot swimming though. Swimming has never caused her any problems so I wouldn't change that. Maybe the long grass at this time of the year is not the best given that she had such a nasty seed but how do you avoid it


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Your vet sounds very sensible  in my mind I am sure that this problem she has with the one ear is because of the wretched grass seed that was lodged in her ear drum...


We don't pluck hairs out either.. Vet says the hairs are there for a reason!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> but hang on, isn't a poodle a water dog???


Yeh this is weird, but if have also read about poodles having narrow ear canals and water gets trapped causing infections. I guess no one is perfect


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Never had any ear probs  I have a look inside once a week or so and if there looks to be an excessive amount of hair, I just grab the loose ones with my fingers and pull them out - it comes away really easily. I agree with Ruth's vet though - I think a certain amount of hair is probably a good thing!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for all of your comments...
I have to see the vet on Friday, so I'll see what she says.
I just feel so sorry for Dot, she is obviously a dog that takes a long while to shed anaesthetic. She is very snoozy and doesn't want to be bothered. She has eaten a little, but is obviously is just feeling really pathetic.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor Dot!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fearful that this might jinx us but I never do a thing to them and they've always been fine despite swimming most days with plenty of deep splashes too (knocking on wood as I write this).


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph came with ear mites! 
They both scratch their ears & I have been the vets a couple of times to be checked, but all was ok 
I hope dot is ok x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Dot - hope she is much happier today.

Molly has never had ear problems - but her ears are also quite clear of hair.

It does sound like her current problems are caused by the grass seed so I would carry on as you are for now and see how she goes.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Fearful that this might jinx us but I never do a thing to them and they've always been fine despite swimming most days with plenty of deep splashes too (knocking on wood as I write this).


I must admit I thought of RufusWufus when the nurse was having such a downer on swimming dogs... and Rufus is also pretty poodlie so probably has hairs growing away inside his ear canal...



Tinman said:


> Ralph came with ear mites!
> They both scratch their ears & I have been the vets a couple of times to be checked, but all was ok
> I hope dot is ok x


I'm going to be paranoid every time there is a head shake, ear scratch or slide of head along the carper... Joy



2ndhandgal said:


> Poor Dot - hope she is much happier today.
> 
> Molly has never had ear problems - but her ears are also quite clear of hair.
> 
> It does sound like her current problems are caused by the grass seed so I would carry on as you are for now and see how she goes.


Dotty Dot is much happier today, met me at the bottom of the stairs this morning with a lovely waggy tail, which made me feel much better too. However she is rather head sensitive and not happy at all when I put her drops in her ear. Just hoping this is not going to become a problem as she is normally such a cheerful solid little person and absolutely nothing normally fazes her.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Found this on a poodle site...

If your dog loves the water make sure that after every session of swimming you clean the ears and put a drying agent 
into them. If you keep your dog with long thick ear hair, then you must be sure that the ear hair is also dry when you 
put the drying agent into the ear canal. When I bathe my dogs I always pour dilute shampoo into the ear canals, 
massage the ears and head and then rinse very well with the spray nozzle. I find that this REALLY cleans out the ears 
and I have not had an ear infection since starting the routine of shampooing into the ear canals and then using the Ear 
Relief Wash followed up by the Ear Relief


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley had ear mites when younger, he hated the drops going in even then but we managed it, however now it is impossible to get drops in, he does seem prone to getting mucky red ears even though I clean them regularly, I can do it with some ear cleaner on a (sensitive skin) baby wipe, its easier as I can just slide my hand under his ear without really looking at where it is going, use thornit powder when I remember too, really should make that a weekly thing, my friend with the setters swears by it and puts a little of it in all her dogs ears once a week. I was told on my grooming course to bath the dogs without getting water into the ears as that can cause ear infections. Dudley doesn't like swimming but likes a paddle and will stick his whole head under to pick up things.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Found this on a poodle site...
> 
> If your dog loves the water make sure that after every session of swimming you clean the ears and put a drying agent
> into them. If you keep your dog with long thick ear hair, then you must be sure that the ear hair is also dry when you
> ...


Oh my gosh that sounds awful. ?. How on earth would you dry an ear that had been deliberately filled up with water? I always try to keep water out of their ears when bathing them. Renee uses an ear cleaner I think.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That's what I thought.. I would be cr*p at doing this properly. 

Surely the ear hair is in poodles for a reason and if they are water dogs then would that not be the reason? I don't know it really confuses me. I don't know why we need to meddle with nature!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Dudley had ear mites when younger, he hated the drops going in even then but we managed it, however now it is impossible to get drops in, he does seem prone to getting mucky red ears even though I clean them regularly, I can do it with some ear cleaner on a (sensitive skin) baby wipe, its easier as I can just slide my hand under his ear without really looking at where it is going, use thornit powder when I remember too, really should make that a weekly thing, my friend with the setters swears by it and puts a little of it in all her dogs ears once a week. I was told on my grooming course to bath the dogs without getting water into the ears as that can cause ear infections. Dudley doesn't like swimming but likes a paddle and will stick his whole head under to pick up things.


I'm going to ask the vet and the groomer for advice, and once things are sorted out I will try to do my best to keep her ears healthy.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Both Max and Phoebe went down with ear infections at the same time...so drops and cleaner for both for two weeks. I clean their ears everyday. I use wet cotton wool pads, pull the ear flap up and wriggle my finger into the ear as far as I can ( with the cottonwool pad wrapped round my finger). I then dry with another pad. They both seem to enjoy it. Their ears are lovely and clean and we have had no more problems.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Glad Dots ear is healing well.


----------

